# Well that was quick.



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

:???:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2013)

yea.. ridiculous, huh?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

I expect my PM warning in ......3......2........


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 13, 2013)

me thinkist I knowist whatist going onist ... but I have other things to do like mow the lawn.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ridiculous.  Inconsistent, and intolerable.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Tyler is confunded.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 13, 2013)

All the guys have heard this too often.


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

That's what she said! Lol


----------



## Juga (Oct 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> That's what she said! Lol



Can't believe it took that long!!!! Bahahahaha


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> That's what she said! Lol



Story of my life.


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Story of my life.



Lol I didnt want to name names but since you said it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 13, 2013)

What _did_ she say? Last night I was wondering what in the world happened since earlier in the day...?? Doesn't make any sense to me why it turned out the way it did.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 13, 2013)

Soooo....I've been gone all weekend...anything interesting happen while I was away, or just another typical TPF weekend?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

Just the usual. shutter actuations, editing, forum banter etc. 


EVERYBODY LOVE EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

:heart::heart:


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

:chatty::lmao::lmao::heart::heart:


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## sm4him (Oct 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> :chatty::lmao::lmao::heart::heart:



Ah, so just the same old, same Hotel TPF, then? :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sorry...


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

Now see, that's the "Disney like" TPF we're used to.


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Now see, that's the "Disney like" TPF we're used to.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> Video Link: http://youtu.be/9EHAo6rEuas



Oh we forgive you. Lol


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Video Link: http://youtu.be/9EHAo6rEuas
> ...




:heart::hug::


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 14, 2013)

This place sucks.  I'm fixing to bail permanently.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 14, 2013)

Who? What? Why?
I feel left out


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Feeling the love today...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> This place sucks.  I'm fixing to bail permanently.



I bailed earlier

but came back 10 minutes later  




ooh .. maybe that was just logging out ??  :scratch:


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

I've learned I am an R-rated character in a PG film.


----------

